

Mirage 2014 review: IPv6, TLS, Irmin, Jitsu and community growth - amirmc
http://openmirage.org/blog/2014-in-review

======
avsm
My job for new years day recovery is to update the website to go live on IPv6
and TLS. But for now, happy new year everyone!

